# Shaving oil?



## Pepsi Girl

So not sure where I should post so I picked bath and body feel free to move me! 

So I'm at my daughter's today and she shows me this "shaving oil" she travels international so she always looking for things that reduce her luggage. She really likes it. So I was wondering if anybody has made it, or heard of it?  I looked at the ingredients : coconut oil, bassau oil, and a couple others I can't think of right now (remember I'm getting old)

So anybody got any thoughts?:think:


----------



## jean1C

I've never heard of it...so I had to look it up. I found this...easy enough and looks like most of the oils are something you already have.
I would think you would have to use an FO/EO modifier so that the scent (if used) would be dispersed throughout. 

http://www.essortment.com/home-recipes-homemade-shaving-oils-13982.html


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Thanks Jean that a great link and I think I'll try it.  My daughter will be so surprised!


----------



## bodhi

I've never made any and had forgotten until your post. Many years ago i knew someone who shaved exclusively with an infused oil and swore by it.  I have no idea what was in it but he loved it.  Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## BeckyTtoo

*Shaving Oil Response*



Pepsi Girl said:


> So not sure where I should post so I picked bath and body feel free to move me!
> 
> So I'm at my daughter's today and she shows me this "shaving oil" she travels international so she always looking for things that reduce her luggage. She really likes it. So I was wondering if anybody has made it, or heard of it? I looked at the ingredients : coconut oil, bassau oil, and a couple others I can't think of right now (remember I'm getting old)
> 
> So anybody got any thoughts?:think:


 

Hi, Are you looking to make your own or are you looking for places that sell something like this?
The Art of Shaving did something very similar but they used Castor *Oil*, Olive *Oil and *Essential Oils 
I can provide a basic formula, However, if you are looking for something more feminine smelling – Please contact me and I will email to you.
When making shaving oils, most people like to have a simple base recipe that they begin with, and then add whatever essential oils they want to personalize it. A good basic recipe should be good for all skin types, nourishing, not to heavy or light and complementary to any additives you might add. 
Here is great beginning base recipe:
Pour into a jar: 
3oz almond oil
1oz olive oil
1/2oz sesame oil
1oz canola oil
1/2oz wheat germ oil
Shake together well, makes 6o z, too be used as is, or as a base oil.
Any of these oils can be replaced, ounce for ounce, with coconut, jojoba, or avocado oil, depending on personal preference


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Thanks for the replies!  I did make some, I used it, and I liked it!  So next month when my daughter gets back from the Netherlands I will take her some and see what she thinks!


----------

